# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Stalno sam gladnaa!!!

## DanijelaHorvat

:Mad:  
Ne prigovaram za strije! Neću više nositi majice da mi se vidi pupak i dobro!
Ne prigovaram za tonu novog celulita- valjda ću ga ublažiti vježbom i trčanjem za bebekom kad prohoda!
Ne prigovaram za rastegnutu kožu- isti razlog kao i pod strije!
Ne prigovaram za hemeroide- prošli su konačno!
Ne prigovaram za šavove - i oni su prošli konačno!

ALI ZAR MORAM STALNO JESTI I PITI?? KAKAV PMS?? Ovo je 300 puta gore. Bembo samo njupa moje mlijeko ( :D ) i nadala sam se da ću zbog toga lakše gubiti kile, ali sad je od poroda prošlo 7 i pol tjedana, dakle u subotu bude 2 mjeseca  a ja zadnjih mjesec dana nisam mrdnula na vagi prema dolje. Odmah poslije poroda izgubila sam 10 kg, a poslije 2 tjedna još 2 i ostalo mi je još 5. Ali tih 5 ne mrda, čak je i vaga pokazala pol kile više ujutro danas!!!

Užasavam se pomisli da bih mogla izgubiti mlijeko ako počnem vježbati i pazizi što jedem! Ali stalno sam gladna i stalno nešto jedem i pijem iz istog razloga!

Ne mogu zakopčati niti jedne hlače jer su mi se proširili kukovi!!!   :Sad:  Da li se to ikada vrati nazad????

Cure, očajna sam. Bila sam si predivna trudnica, ali sad sam si ružna! Ne stignem ni do frizeraaaaa!

Jel to ikada dođe na normalu? Ili ja pretjerujem? Ili tražim previše (definitivno previše pišem!!)

Je li prerano za povratak na staru kilažu i širinu kukova?? :/

----------


## Njojza

Ma dajjjjjjj sta ti je.
Uzivaj, jedi, doji   :Grin:  
ja znam da sam jela ko luda i pila isto tako (i dan danas je tako) pa sam opet smrsala puno.
Kukove i pozadinu sam uvijek imala povelike, cak i kad sam bila najmrsavija.

negdje sam procitala nesto sto pametno zvuci...nesto tipa:
vase tijelo se mijenajlo 9 mjeseci pa mu dajte bar toliko vremena da se pocne vracati tamo gdje je bilo prije....

dosta dojilja se udeblja odmah nakon poroda, nemoj se sekirati.
sve ce to doci na svoje vremenom.

pusa ohrabrilica
obuci vece pantalone, napravi si made by myself" frizuru i uzivaj u najljepsim trenucima sa svojim bebachom   :Love:

----------

Trebalo je 9 mjeseci da se tjelo privikne na trudnocu, sad bi trebala dati tjelu toliko mjeseci da se vrati nazad. Nakon 2 mjeseca se ne mogu ocekivati ogromni rezultati.
Ali, pazi ipak sto jedes, ne daj se u slatkise i kruh, kiflice i slicno.
Budi ipak malo na oprezu od tih debljajucih stvari.
Sve ce doci na svoje.

----------


## ms. ivy

kukovi će se vratiti (meni je trebalo 5 mjeseci)

i kile će otići (2 preostale kile odlazile 4-5 mjeseci)

frizeru ćeš stići (ja uspjela nakon 3 mjeseca)

glad će ostati   :Laughing:  (otkad radim, opet jedem ko trudnica)

hej, ja sam prvih mjeseci uz krevet držala čokoladu i nakon svakog podoja popila vode i malo gricnula.... ako ti dođe da smažeš pleh kolača prvo pojedi zdjelicu žitarica s voćem pa uzmi komad kolača, ali ne opterećuj se dijetama i izgledom. sve to dođe na svoje, sedam tjedana je puuuno prerano!   :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

i ja sam stalno gladna.

stalno dojim, reda reda i smisla.

imam i starije dijete. i muza. znaci, sve skupa - troje djece.

moram jesti - sto ce oni ako ja pokleknem?!

ni ne usudim se probat uci u stare stvari. ima vremena...

----------


## Točkica

I ja sam očajna.....prošlo je 7 mjeseci od poroda, ono što sam izgubila(11,12 kg) izgubila sam u rodilištu, ovih 7 viška imam i danas. Dojim non i opet ništa....
Kukovi se definitivno proširili bez naznake da će se vratiti na staro, celulita imam i gdje ga prije nije bilo, jednom riječju, užasno sam razočarana  :Crying or Very sad:  
Bolje sam izgledala kad sam rodila nego sada...

----------


## Točkica

> Dojim non i opet ništa....
> ...


U silnoj frustraciji  izostavila sam "stop"....

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Ma znam da se tijelo 9 mjeseci mijenjalo da bi došlo na ovo, ali mislim i dalje da je majka priroda ipak bila tata priroda kad je planirala postporodne dane! Ne bi ona ovo napravila da je bila žena!!!

A valjda bude bolje!! Jelda?!  :Grin:

----------


## Lu

naravno da bude...evo ja sam se tek sad koliko toliko dovela u red a marko ima 13 mjeseci   :Grin:   ali ja sam poseban slucaj i inace sam sklona obzderavanju!!

bez sale ja inace obozavam slatko i nije mi toliko vazna hrana koliko cokolade i sl, ali nakon poroda prva dva tri mjeseca dojenja sam imala potrebu bas za pravom hranom sta inace nije slucaj. ono jelo mi se meso, povrce, salate bas kuhano. i svejedno sam izgubila 14 kg (u trudnoci sam ih dobila 22)...onda sam nastavila mlatit po slatkome pa sam ostatak kila skinula tek sad. ako jedes normalnu hranu isto ces to polako skinut.
ja doduse nisam vjezbala (upravo krecem na aerobic) ali zbog ljenosti.

----------


## smoki

Ja se još nisam vratila u normalu, mislim da sam čak i dobila u odnosu na izlazak iz porodilišta. Trenutno zaobilazim vagu u širokom luku. Kod mojih je običaj da se na babinje donose torte, paaaa, mislim da je MM probao jednu a možda je i moja mama dobila koji komad. Uživaj bitno je da je beba dobro, a kg će pasti kad-tad.

----------

Danijela, bit ce bolje, vjeruj mi, samo pazi da ne jedes previse (najbolje bi bilo skoro uopce ne) slatkise i kruh.(kiflice ,tjesto....sve sto je fino, hahhahaaaa....nazalost sve sto je super fino za jesti je najopasnije)

ali, nemoj si ni raditi pritisak da ne smijes jesti jer je to takoder stres za organizam ( sve sam proucila koad je u pitanju skidanje kila nakon poroda   :Rolling Eyes:  ) pa se onda opet moze dogoditi da jedes jos vise.
Samo polako i sa mjerom. 
Gledaj na sebi neke druge djelove koji su ti lijepi, ne gledaj previse trenutno ne bas dopadljive djelove. (iz iskustva)

Sve ce otici i bit ces opet super kao i prije.

----------


## ifi

Ja sam cijelu trudnoću s Dorom umjereno jela,nisam puno kila dobila ali od onog trenutka kad sam je rodila počela sam umirati od gladi.Veselila sam se bolničkoj hrani,s obzirom da sam bila tjedan dana u rodilištu već su me one poslužiteljice ili kako se već zovu znale pa su mi donosile pojačane porcije!

----------


## mamazika

Pripazi i na ono što piješ -  najbolje obična voda, a ako ne možeš uzmi neki nezaslađeni voćni sok (meni je bila najdraža jabuka) i razrijedi 1:3 (za vodu).

----------

